# Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!



## Kevin1322 (Jun 9, 2013)

So, I use to love collecting and playing with flashlights. I have many that are modded and several custom P60 drops as well. This last year I decided to focus my collecting more on Solarforce L2 lights, and have a pretty good collection going of 38 lights there alone, including chrome and gold plated, moly resin, cerakote, stainless steal versions, all the different L2s, different colors, ones that never made it to get labels on them, etc. Now I'm working in Alaska for the tourist season (through Sep 2013), and I haven't seen "dark" in a month and a half. I go to sleep and it's light out, I wake up and it's light out, I don't even edc anything now. I'm here to work so I don't camp, live on an island (living in Ketchikan) and there is zero possibility of me getting stuck or lost somewhere, and I am more likely to see animals during the day (and do) than at night anyway, so there is not even the temptation to go out at night to find them. I also have very limited space, so most of my lights (I brought my L2 collection with me) I don't even see now. All that to say I seem to have lost my appetite for collecting flashlights right now. Anyone else experience this? Should I sell my collection (I could always use the money) or maybe condense it to a few lights that I know I will use when I get home, should I wait till I get back home to see if my desire to collect comes back, or is my enthusiasm for collecting not likely going to come back and I'm just "tired" of this venture? Advice and opinions wanted. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Keep the collection. Most people that sell off their collections regret it.
You spent a lot of time acquiring them and you seem to have some rarities.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*



jamesmtl514 said:


> Keep the collection. Most people that sell off their collections regret it.
> You spent a lot of time acquiring them and you seem to have some rarities.


Thanks for the input jamesmtl514.


----------



## SFG2Lman (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

i agree whole heartedly, i drift away now and again, but I love coming back and seeing whats new, it will definitely come back, always hold on to them!


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Thanks SFG2Lman.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Sounds like you might have had enough of flashlight collecting now. I'd go ahead and sell them. You could always save at least some of the funds to put towards whatever newer lights will be out if/when you become more interested again later. (Also, I have far too many flashlights as it is now, so I have no personal interest in your selling them.  )

But yeah, when I get tired of something, I go ahead and sell off the bulk of whatever it is that's lost my interest at the moment.


----------



## PCC (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

If you decide to sell them keep the rare ones and sell the commonly available ones, the ones you can easily replace down the road. Last thing you want to do is to sell off a rare light then decide down the road that you should have kept it then can't find one anywhere. Then again, if you do end up doing that the journey finding one might be an adventure itself. 

Thinking that I should have kept that almost new condition L2r...


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Thanks Jumpmaster and PCC.


----------



## david57strat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

I've been collecting lights for some years now, as well, and have only begun with Solarforce lights. I only own one, and one more is on the way:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...orce-Part-II&p=4225366&highlight=#post4225366
(see post 296)

I hate the idea of parting with collections, so I can empathize with you, about that. I agree with the other posters, who recommended keeping the most rare lights, if you decided, down the road, to sell off the collection.

Over the years, I've sold many of my guitars and sound equipment (Mainly because I needed the money - and I always regretted it, down the road).

I hope it all works out, whatever you decide.


----------



## Cerealand (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

I use my flashlight as every opportunity I can. Even when it is bright/sunny outdoors, I use my lights to navigate my way around indoors. No turning on and off light switches for me. If you do sell, you may want to keep the ones that are rare or hard to replace.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Thanks david57strat and Cerealand.


----------



## JCD (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

My collection has grown larger than I would like. I'm having trouble deciding which ones to keep. Some are obvious keepers, since they get used regularly and are the best lights I've found for their respective tasks. Others are obvious choices to sell. Most fall somewhere in between; they don't get used regularly, but I really like them. Those are the ones about which the decision to keep or sell will be difficult.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Thanks JCD.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Thanks for the advice everyone. I have decided to keep my lights at least until November of this year. That will give me time to play with them when I get home again, and I will be able to get to them easier.


----------



## Kevin1322 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: Advice & opinions wanted from collectors and ones who use to collect flashlights!*

Just an update, in case there is anyone wanting to know now, I did keep the collection and have added to it. You can see it in post number 590 of "Post your Pelican Case" thread. I have other lights to add to that too now haha. It's become a great collection IMHO. Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

